# COM4 error message please help



## LJborn (Jan 12, 2004)

Palmiiixe died. Upgraded to Palm Z22. Now every single time I turn on my computer, before anything else happens (or can happen), I get a box that says
"The selected PORT, COM4, is not available at this time........."
I have to click OK. Then I can get on the internet.

I had an adapter for my Palmiixe that let me hook my hotsync cradle into USB port. I disconnected that cradle, since I was no longer using it.

I don't know how to get this message to go away, and it is really slowing down startup for my computer.

Please advise.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have a palm, but I would guess that you need to uninstall the Palm Desktop and Hotsync software for the one that died.

This article steps through the process.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## LJborn (Jan 12, 2004)

PROBLEM SOLVED. Went to livetechsupport at Palm website. Waited for quite a while to get to the top of the queue. They had me check several things, and had me uncheck 'LOCAL' on the hotsync manager. It worked....


----------

